# Vacant lots forsale in okeechobee fl



## centralacres (Feb 16, 2016)

Vacant lots located in Central Acres development on SR 60 right off the Florida Turnpike. Other lots are available from $12,000 to $45000 and from .9 acres to 5.5 acres. These lots can be used for an investment, a country home, trailer, hiking, hunting, fishing, and camping. Central Acres is a great rural area just 40 miles from Vero Beach, St. Cloud, Orlando and other small towns. Financing is available if needed. Contact Charles at 305-532-5577.


----------

